# Pics of my bunny



## AnnaS (Sep 22, 2004)

Here is Chernish


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 22, 2004)

I am exploring the world


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 22, 2004)

I am curious

And mommy please clean up


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 23, 2004)

I am shy


----------



## babydoshia (Sep 23, 2004)

She is beautiful!!!!



I love her name, it's so cute


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks, its a boy


----------



## babydoshia (Sep 23, 2004)

Oh, I'm sorry 



He is beautiful.



Sorry, I read it as Cherish and though it was a girl.



Give HIM a kiss for me


----------



## BunnyMommy (Sep 24, 2004)

Beautiful bunny!


----------



## Delphinum (Sep 24, 2004)

Aww wee cutie!


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 24, 2004)

Awww! What a little sweetie!


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 24, 2004)

Chernish is a sweetie - love the one with his toy on the couch - Jan


----------



## u8myhouse (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow... He looks an awful lot like Bella... 












~Christine~


----------



## Lissa (Sep 24, 2004)

Ahhh! I love bunny pictures!!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 24, 2004)

Me too. How cute.


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks a lot, Chernish is very happy to get such nice replies.


----------



## Cupcake (Sep 24, 2004)

Ahhhh...greats pics, he's a sweetie, thanks for posting them!


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 27, 2004)

u8myhouse: They do seem to look ver similar. What kind is yours?


----------



## u8myhouse (Sep 27, 2004)

I have no idea, mine were both shelter bunnies and all I was told is that they were dwarf mixes.

~Christine~


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 27, 2004)

I was told same thing by experts on our forum. Wow, thats so adorable.

Maybe they are brothers


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 27, 2004)

LuvaBun wrote:


> Chernish is a sweetie - love the one with his toy on the couch - Jan



He does not like to be put on the couch. I thought he would find thecouch a new exciting place, but he feels safer on the ground near hiscage.


----------



## StickyBird (Sep 27, 2004)

Aww, he's acutie! He kinda looks like Umbra without the lopears. Especially the way he sits. Poor guy beingput on the couch! I guess he's not like Umbrapersonality-wise, or he'd love it on high places. Whateverthe case, Chernish is adorable. I think I'll give him acyber-hug:

.... ~HUG!~ ....

--Melissa and Umbra


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 2, 2006)

I was finally able to make new pictures of my bunny Chernish. He will be aproximately 3 years old in february.







My husbandwas pettingChernish before I was going to trim his nails.






He looks so small here.






In mid hop.






Relaxing after a hard day.






Bunny basket.


----------



## 2bunmom (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the bunny pics....your bunny is so darn cute!!!:bunnydance: Beckie


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 2, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jan 3, 2006)

I love the picture of him relaxing! What a cutie!

~Amy


----------



## cheryl (Jan 3, 2006)

ohh what a gorgeous guy you have there,youcannot really tell how small he is,untill you see him in your hubbieshands,awww he is such a spunky little guy



cheryl.....


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 3, 2006)

*cheryl13 wrote:*


> ohh what a gorgeous guy you have there,you cannot reallytell how small he is,untill you see him in your hubbies hands,awww heis such a spunky little guy
> 
> 
> 
> cheryl.....


In the pictures he looks like baby bunny, butI thinkthats because my husband is big. I think Chernish is a mixed dwarf.


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 4, 2006)

MMMMN yummy, from what i can see, your husband looks sexy!

And oh yeah, your bunny is super cute too.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 4, 2006)

Chernish is such an adorable littlefellow! You shouldn't wait so long to take pics of a handsomeguy like him.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 4, 2006)

Chernish is looking really well - we have waited too long to see new pics of this gorgeous little guy! Keep them coming.

jan


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 4, 2006)

thanks a lot


----------

